# 3 Month Old French Alpine Buckling



## Matadequin (Mar 23, 2015)

We took our buckling to a 4-ring buck show at the beginning of June. There was only one other buckling in the Junior Kid class and now my memory of the judges' remarks are beginning to fade. We'll be using him over our 2 does this fall. First picture is from the show, so he was just under 2 months. It's the only picture I have from the rear. Second one is from this past week at just under 3 months. What do you all think?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Pros
- nice rear leg angulation
-level top line

Cons
- loose at the elbow/ lacks strength and smoothness in the shoulder
- short rump
-narrow


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He isn't from Sunrise farm is he?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cons:
~loose at the shoulder
~a little steep in the rump
~not much width throughout
~longer neck
~Leaner neck
~sharper withers
~smother blending in the shoulders/neck/withers
~Cleaner throat latch

Pros:
~Strong jaw
~Deep jaw
~OK brisket
~front legs placed pretty well below shoulder
~doesn't appear to toe out
~Good depth in middle barrel
~fairly uphill
~Pretty good slope to topline
~OK strength to topline
~Fair length of body
~pins parallel with hocks
~good angulation to rear legs
~good depth in hear girth
~Good body capacity
~strong pasterns
~Good dairy character


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Cute face 
-Nice jaw
-Nice neck thickness, not too feminine
-Sharp withers
-Neck blends nicely into brisket
-Really nice front legs
-Straight front legs
-Good cannon bone length
-Nice angle on pasterns
-Good depth in middle and rear barrel
-Good body capacity
-Long topline
-Good body length
-Nice rump length
-Nice angle of thight
-Hocks and pins line up
-Nice rear legs
-Flat, long boned rear legs
-Nice, upright rear pasterns
-Flat ribbed

Cons:
-Coarse throat latch
-Short neck
-Lacks brisket
-Coarse shoulder assembly
-Loose elbows 
-Weak chest floor
-Lacks depth in heart girth
-Rear pasterns a bit long
-Narrow body
-Lacks spring of ribs
http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Matadequin (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, everyone! Yes, he is from Sunrise Farm. We drove down to NC to pick him up and I got to see his sire, dam, and littermate. I got to see his littermate and dam again at the NRV fair last week. When I saw his sister peeking out from the pen bars, I did a double take because their facial markings and expressions are so similar. 

He's growing like crazy and is starting to get a little wispy beard. I'm looking forward to seeing how he matures. This picture is from the same day as the second one I posted in my original message, it was just sort of a fun shot.


----------

